# Al Jazeera Sports



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone know where to buy the Al Jazeera Sports viewing card that gives access to the "+ Sports" channels? 

Also, do Al Jazeera have the showing rights for the 2010 World Cup?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

furryboots said:


> Does anyone know where to buy the Al Jazeera Sports viewing card that gives access to the "+ Sports" channels?
> 
> Also, do Al Jazeera have the showing rights for the 2010 World Cup?


I think ART will be showing the World Cup. At least they were trying to sell a World Cup package to me


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

rsinner said:


> I think ART will be showing the World Cup. At least they were trying to sell a World Cup package to me


recently Aljazeer bought the rights of 2010 World Cup from ART,the distributors of Aljazeera cards in UAE are many here is one in Dubai 04 323 11 91.


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

I bought an Al Jazeera World Cup Card from Target Electronics in Satwa, opposite the main Post office. They are supposed to be a main dealer for Al Jazeera but I still haven't had +9, +10 and the World Cup Channel activated on my card. They may well be getting it back and giving me a refund if they don't sort it soon.


----------

